# Movies in the works



## Nick1 (May 27, 2008)

Now these may just be roumors but I heard that these are in production at the moment....



Transformers 2
Spiderman 4
Terminator 4
Fast an the ferious 4
Wolverine
Saw V
Harry Potter 6
Starship Troopers 3
Thor
The Mummy 3

Some of those sound like they might be really cool!

Found it on IMDb


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2008)

I'd heard about F&TF and Thor, the rest I had not heard. 

I thought that a script was being worked on for Spiderman 4 but Raimi hadn't committed to direct it yet. 

Also, Captain America and The Avengers along with Thor were all supposed to be released in the next 3 years.


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 27, 2008)

None of those are rumours. All confirmed. 

Here's one in the works that will shock you:

Beverly Hills Cop IV (2009)


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2008)

Even Spiderman 4?


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 27, 2008)

Rick said:


> Even Spiderman 4?



Yep, just because Sam Raimi hasn't commited to directing yet, doesn't mean they haven't already given it the go-ahead. 

Spider-Man 4 (2009) That film is going to be made whether Raimi is in or out, it's too big a franchise for them not to proceed with.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (May 28, 2008)

Transformers 2 begins filming in less than a week i think.

Beverly Hills Cop IV? That is kinda interesting i guess, liked the first 3 alot.


----------



## stuh84 (May 28, 2008)

TRANSFORMERS 2 

My fanboyism gets fed again


----------



## playstopause (May 28, 2008)

Nick1 said:


> Starshit Poopers 3


----------



## YYZ2112 (May 29, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> None of those are rumours. All confirmed.
> 
> Here's one in the works that will shock you:
> 
> Beverly Hills Cop IV (2009)




No way! Are you serious? Wasn't three bad enough?


----------



## YYZ2112 (May 29, 2008)

I'm looking forward to Terminator 4. I love all those movies.... Yes, even the third one.


----------



## Anthony (May 29, 2008)

YYZ2112 said:


> I'm looking forward to Terminator 4. I love all those movies.... Yes, even the third one.





I love anything Terminator.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 29, 2008)

the saw fanchise is just getting ridiculous...


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 29, 2008)

YYZ2112 said:


> No way! Are you serious? Wasn't three bad enough?



Yes, I'm serious. I know these things, Brett Ratner is involved, probably won't be too good.



YYZ2112 said:


> I'm looking forward to Terminator 4. I love all those movies.... Yes, even the third one.



There was no third one!!!


----------



## Metal Ken (May 29, 2008)

There's a Starship Troopers _2_? 

And is it just me, or does it peeve the shit out of people when movies are just "Whatever" with a number appended on the end? Spiderman 2, Harry Potter 6? lame as shit. Nothing reeks more of uncreativity. Use subtitles.


----------



## sakeido (May 29, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> the saw fanchise is just getting ridiculous...



I can proudly say I have never ever seen any of them  I just don't get it. Where did they all come from? How do they pump them out so fast?


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 29, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> There's a Starship Troopers _2_?



Yes, but it was straight to video garbage to be avoided like an STD. Trust me, don't even see it out of curiosity.



Metal Ken said:


> And is it just me, or does it peeve the shit out of people when movies are just "Whatever" with a number appended on the end? Spiderman 2, Harry Potter 6? lame as shit. Nothing reeks more of uncreativity. Use subtitles.



Yes and no.

I think in the case of comic book adaptations, there's usually a need to establish a very large cast of characters, who will often have a lot of backstory, and a film will have to cover this. X-Men, Batman Begins, Iron Man, Hellboy, they're all introductionary stories that set up the characters. In the case of X-Men, it wasn't until part 2 that things really heated up, and one could say the same about Spiderman 2.

Other times, sequels can be absolutely terrific when there's a good idea behind it, for example; Terminator 2: Judgement Day, Star Trek 2: The Wrath Of Khan, Die Hard With A Vengeance, For A Few Dollars More.

Then you've got a series of films like Lord of the Rings, The Godfather and yes, even Harry Potter, where you need multiple films in order to tell the story. Harry Potter does have a long singular storyline that's ongoing, even if I do think it's needlessly dragged out at times.

It pisses me off when there's needless and shallow sequels churned out that are devoid of creativity, and simply rehash a familiar formulae in order to cash in on established name. Take the numerous Halloween, Friday The 13th, Nightmare On Elm Street sequels, that were all a complete pile of ass for the most part, and weren't a patch on the first films. Halloween was terrific, but by god were the sequels ever bad.

So yeah.


----------



## Codyyy (May 29, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I can proudly say I have never ever seen any of them  I just don't get it. Where did they all come from? How do they pump them out so fast?



Easy! All of them are the same!  It's just people getting killed/tortured in various ways with a weak underlying plot line.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 29, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> I think in the case of comic book adaptations, there's usually a need to establish a very large cast of characters, who will often have a lot of backstory, and a film will have to cover this. X-Men, Batman Begins, Iron Man, Hellboy, they're all introductionary stories that set up the characters. In the case of X-Men, it wasn't until part 2 that things really heated up, and one could say the same about Spiderman 2.
> 
> ...


Im not talking about the actual quality of the movies, its just that the names piss me off. they didnt need to call it "Spiderman 2". They could've called it something like "second impact" (to gank a capcom-ism) or something. Just tacking a number on the end of a film basically says "Yep, this wont be as good" (Though there are, of course, exceptions).


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 29, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I can proudly say I have never ever seen any of them  I just don't get it. Where did they all come from? How do they pump them out so fast?



The first Saw is actually a very good film, it was original, tense and very creative. The original writer/director team had nothing to do with the utterly lame sequels though. 

Where all the sequels came from? Well for the first film, it only had a budget of $1.2 million, yet made over 10 times that amount in it's opening weekend alone, a sequel was rushed out for the next year, and they just kept on making money, so each year, a new Saw is coming out. A year is time enough to make a movie. And yes, there is a *sixth* film coming out in 2009. 

An yes, that the Saw series is high on my list of "sequel diarrhea" here.


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 29, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Im not talking about the actual quality of the movies, its just that the names piss me off. they didnt need to call it "Spiderman 2". They could've called it something like "second impact" (to gank a capcom-ism) or something. Just tacking a number on the end of a film basically says "Yep, this wont be as good" (Though there are, of course, exceptions).



Well in that case, you're in the wrong for bashing the Harry Potter titles, because none of them are numbered, they're all *Harry Potter and the Overly Long Title of Doom*.



As for calling sequels something else rather than just numbering them, yeah, you have to admit, *The Dark Knight* is a very awesome film title.


----------



## Shawn (May 29, 2008)

Transformers 2 should be cool.


----------



## Bound (May 30, 2008)

I was kind of let down by the first transformers, and this is someone who religiously watched the show as a youngin. Hopefully this one will be more about transfromers and less about Micheal Bays ego.


----------



## Chris (May 30, 2008)

^ This man speaks the truth. 

[action=Chris]cheers the Galvatron avatar[/action]


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 30, 2008)

Other films in the works are:

The Rum Diary (Hunter S. Thompson Novel)
On The Road (Jack Kerouac Novel)
Jurassic Park IV (written by Michael Crichton and William Monahan [guy behind 'The Departed's script)
The Informers (Bret Easton Ellis short stories adaptation)
Lunar Park (Bret Easton Ellis novel)

Now THOSE (with the exception of JP4) I am REALLY looking forward to; JP4 maybe not so much


----------



## sakeido (May 30, 2008)

Bound said:


> I was kind of let down by the first transformers, and this is someone who religiously watched the show as a youngin. Hopefully this one will be more about transfromers and less about Micheal Bays ego.



I absolutely loved the Transformers movie. I think I saw it three times in theater, then bought it on HD-DVD, then got a sick home theater, just to improve my Transformers viewing experience. Although there are quite a few things I would change about the movie, I still love it as is.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 30, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> TRANSFORMERS 2
> 
> My fanboyism gets fed again


Yes!!!!

Terminator 4? How many times can the world end???


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 30, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Yes!!!!
> 
> Terminator 4? How many times can the world end???



Just enough to see Christian Bale take the role of the Terminator


----------



## Groff (May 30, 2008)

Nick1 said:


> Now these may just be roumors but I heard that these are in production at the moment....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a bit apathetic about Transformers 2, I wasn't impressed with the first. I didn't like the first spiderman, or the second, I skipped the third. Can't wait for Terminator 4(Fanboi alert!) FATF4??? No please. Wolverine looks cool, I liked X2 and 3. I only ever watched Saw II, it was fun, but didn't hold my interest(But I LOVED the ending), I didn't see the first, 3rd or 4th, so I probably wont see the fifth. Thor looks like it could be badass... And I'd probably go see the mummy 3, the first two were good movies.



DelfinoPie said:


> Jurassic Park IV



This actually has a little potential... Although the third was a complete waste of time...


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 30, 2008)

I liked Spider-man 1 and 2...however, I didn't like 3. I've never watched any of the Fast and the Furious films so I can't really judge. I liked Saw a lot when it came out, but now everytime I watch it I dislike it that little bit more. Saw 2 was good upto the point where they decided


Spoiler



that one of the guys was just going to go mad and start hacking people up


. Harry Potter films =  Daniel Radcliffe may be one of the wealthiest young people in the country but he can't fucking act for marmite. However, it wouldn't make sense for them to not make the film and get all of the books adapted 

Starship Troopers...hmm, 2 was horrible but if they make it more like the first one and have more topless scenes with Dina Meyer then 

I can't stand The Mummy films...well, I say I can't stand the films, when what I really mean is I can't stand Brendan Fraser in them.



TheMissing said:


> This actually has a little potential... Although the third was a complete waste of time...



I loved Jurassic Park as a kid, and still do. I will pay to see this because I did with the rest of them. I like going to the cinema knowing that at some point on that screen there is going to be a massive fucking dinosaur or monster of some variety 

Very good entertaining movies


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 30, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> Just enough to see Christian Bale take the role of the Terminator



He won't be the Terminator, he'll be playing John Connor. It is supposedly Mikey's brother who'll be playing the Terminator.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 30, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> He won't be the Terminator, he'll be playing John Connor. It is supposedly Mikey's brother who'll be playing the Terminator.



Wehay, Josh Brolin and Christian Bale, win-win either way


----------



## YYZ2112 (May 30, 2008)

I like the plot of the new T4 movie from what I've read. It's really the only place the story can go at this point. 

As an aside, I really like The Sarah Connor Chronicles show on Fox too.

EDIT: I was just reading that this new T4 movie is part of a new trilogy to the series.


----------



## XEN (May 30, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing where they'll take the story and Christian Bale rules so it should be decent. I've been craving some good sci-fi.


----------



## YYZ2112 (May 30, 2008)

urklvt said:


> I've been craving some good sci-fi.



Me too!


----------



## Groff (May 30, 2008)

YYZ2112 said:


> I like the plot of the new T4 movie from what I've read. It's really the only place the story can go at this point.
> 
> As an aside, I really like The Sarah Connor Chronicles show on Fox too.
> 
> EDIT: I was just reading that this new T4 movie is part of a new trilogy to the series.



New trilogy? Nice! I still have to check out the Sarah Connor Chonicles, but I just don't have much time for TV.

Personally, the second Terminator was my least favorite of the three, with the first being my favorite. I'm not saying it sucked, but if I HAD to put them in order, it would get 3rd.


----------



## YYZ2112 (May 30, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> I still have to check out the Sarah Connor Chonicles, but I just don't have much time for TV.



It's really good. I'm sure a lot of people think it sucks but the show really grew on my and I couldn't wait for the next episode. I usually never get into a series on TV like this either. I think Fox picked up the series for a second season too.


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 30, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Personally, the second Terminator was my least favorite of the three, with the first being my favorite. I'm not saying it sucked, but if I HAD to put them in order, it would get 3rd.



What!?


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 30, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> What!?



 

The second Terminator was the best one 

...in my opinion anyway


----------



## sakeido (May 30, 2008)

YYZ2112 said:


> I like the plot of the new T4 movie from what I've read. It's really the only place the story can go at this point.
> 
> As an aside, I really like The Sarah Connor Chronicles show on Fox too.
> 
> EDIT: I was just reading that this new T4 movie is part of a new trilogy to the series.



When they announced it was going to take place in the post-apocalyptic future we had glimpsed so many times, all I could say was "fucking finally!" 
I liked T3, it was cool, but was let down by some pretty crappy effects and a boring villain. T2 was awesome, one of the only sequels I've ever seen that is better than the original.


----------



## Groff (May 30, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> What!?



Relax, the movie kicked major ass, I was just saying that if I absolutely *had* to put them in order, it would be third, but by a _VERY_ small margin. I liked the darkness of the first movie, and I liked how everything just went to hell in the third(I like gloomy endings). The second one is classic, and I could never put it down.

The first one remains my favorite just because it didn't need billion dollar special effects and stunts every other minute to be cool.



sakeido said:


> When they announced it was going to take place in the post-apocalyptic future we had glimpsed so many times, all I could say was "fucking finally!"



Yup!



> I liked T3, it was cool, but was let down by some pretty crappy effects and a boring villain.



The effects weren't bad, in the big chase scene, they drove onto a lawn, when they hit an inflatable play pen, you hear this ultra cheesy "SQUEEKY!" noise... It was funny as hell!

As for the villian, yeah, she wasn't too special, but it was cool that she was a hybrid of a T2 and a machine... And plus she can make her boobs bigger at will


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 30, 2008)

XIII the movie is coming too! I'm pretty excited even though I know they will butcher the fuck out of the amazing storyline.

For those who don't know. The Film: XIII (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The actual, real, awesome comic book: XIII (comic book) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 30, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Relax, the movie kicked major ass, I was just saying that if I absolutely *had* to put them in order, it would be third, but by a _VERY_ small margin. I liked the darkness of the first movie, and I liked how everything just went to hell in the third(I like gloomy endings). The second one is classic, and I could never put it down.
> 
> The first one remains my favorite just because it didn't need billion dollar special effects and stunts every other minute to be cool.



Sorry man, but the third film is just beyond redemption, even if there was a downer of an ending, it doesn't save the film from the poor characterisation and character development, the overuse of humour, hideous screaming plot holes, and continuity went straight out the window... It worked as a fairly decent switch your brain off action film, but no way does it compare to the first 2.

I'm not particularly looking foward to Terminator 4 either... It does have a great cast so far, but it's being directed by McG, who previously brought us such gems as Charlie's Angels (2000) and Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle (2003). And if that doesn't send shivers down your spine at the thoughts of how bad this could be, then the writers will have you running to the toilet to vomit, because John D. Brancato and Michael Ferris (III) are the duo behind Catwoman (2004).

Yes, Terminator 4 - from the same people that brought you Charlies Angels and Catwoman.


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 30, 2008)

Interesting little bit of Terminator related trivia for you, we know that Josh Brolin is playing the terminator in numder 4, who was in No Country For Old Men with the actor Garret Dillahunt, who plays a terminator in the Sarah Connor Chronicles.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 31, 2008)

I think the third Terminator movie was pretty darn good. Humor? Well... it was pretty dark. The second epitomizes the Hollywood mentality of the 80's/90's - big budget, bigger, louder, more cliched. Bleah. I don't care for T2 at all.

Part 3? Dark, cynical, apocalyptic. So what if the character development wasn't the best? For what they had to work with, the plot, pacing, and overall vibe more than compensate.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 2, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I think the third Terminator movie was pretty darn good. Humor? Well... it was pretty dark. The second epitomizes the Hollywood mentality of the 80's/90's - big budget, bigger, louder, more cliched. Bleah. I don't care for T2 at all.
> 
> Part 3? Dark, cynical, apocalyptic. So what if the character development wasn't the best? For what they had to work with, the plot, pacing, and overall vibe more than compensate.



Every single criticism you aim at T2 in the above post can be aimed squarely at the third film more so; T3 had nearly twice the budget of the second, the action scenes were far bigger and more extravagant, such as the crane chase scene, and it was a far more cliche'd affair than the second.

For me, Terminator 2 was the perfect sequel, as James Cameron brought a lot of new elements to the fray, really developed his characters further, and didn't simply rehash the original. We see the toll the events of the first film had on Sarah Connor, a lot of the psych hospital scenes are very dark and harrowing, as is the attempt she makes on Miles Dyson's life later in the film. It also takes us in a new direction in that the characters aren't simply trying to survive, they're taking the offensive. The T-1000 is also a wildly imaginative design, and he's creepy as hell to boot.

T3 is far more formulaic by comparison, and it borders on parody with the amount of jokes that were littered throughout the film, the 'talk to the hand' bit, the Elton John sunglasses, many other camp comedy scenes, and they even had Dr. Silberman who was an extremely well written character in the second film reduced to a joke. Calling this film dark and cynical is just ridiculous, because apart from the final scene, it's an extremely light hearted and comedic action film. T2 by comparison is a far, far darker film throughout, it just has a more hopeful ending. And that doesn't even take into account the ridiculous plot-holes and the total lack of chemistry between any of the main stars.

T3 was like Batman Forever was to Tim Burton's Batman and Batman Returns.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with Karl. Terminator 2 was a hell of a lot darker than T3. 

I found Terminator 2 to scare the crap out of me with it's story and some parts made me ' on the edge '. 

Where as Terminator 3 to me, was pretty boring. It didn't really grip me and one thing a Terminator film shouldn't do, is make you laugh.


Fast and The Furios 4? who the hell wants to see more of the same? fast bright cars, girls with silly clothes on, some sort of 'underground gang land' thing going on and only 1 white guy who is made out to be the 'cracker dork' who learns to drive fast and gets with the latino girl.


----------



## 220BX (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow terminator 4... i had no clue!!! terminator 2 was the best movie in the series!! but it would be interesting to see christian bale as john connor!!! it should be pretty badass(hopefully)!!!


----------



## petereanima (Jun 2, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Yes, Terminator 4 - from the same people that brought you Charlies Angels and Catwoman.



i can smell an epic fail coming towards us!


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jun 2, 2008)

petereanima said:


> i can smell an epic fail coming towards us!



Well you never know. Out of the three I think Terminator has the best chance to be good, I hope based on Karl's comment.


----------



## Groff (Jun 2, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Yes, Terminator 4 - from the same people that brought you Charlies Angels and Catwoman.



Ouch... I will agree with you there... That's pretty fuckin' bad...



maliciousteve said:


> It didn't really grip me and one thing a Terminator film shouldn't do, is make you laugh.



Thinking off the top of my head...

What about the scene in T2 where John tries to get the Terminator to smile? The faces Arnold makes in those few seconds were drop dead hilarious! I think that's what made the second movie great. While it (as well as T3) suffered from the bigger, badder explosions and stunt mentality, it was the lighter moments in the movie that really sold it. And i'm not just saying the funny ones.



Putting everything aside, my favorite moment in the Terminator movies was from T2 when the black guy was wounded, and was holding the detonator to blow the building up... The SWAT team was like "OH FU-" That was tense


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 2, 2008)

I disgaree completely and wholeheartedly with Karl.

T3 - wicked awful ending. What a climax.

T2 - happy endings, yay! Aw, the happy Terminator dies the hero's death., boo hoo.

Yawn. T2 wasn't dark, it was a marketing extravaganza. T3 was way more under-the-radar.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jun 2, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I disgaree completely and wholeheartedly with Karl.
> 
> T3 - wicked awful ending. What a climax.
> 
> ...



I really enjoyed T3 all together. I thought they did a good job for bringing in a different director and continuing the story. That said, I'm hoping T4 will be better. I've always liked the scenes in the first Terminator movies where they look into the future post nuclear war battle grounds.


----------



## Groff (Jun 2, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I disgaree completely and wholeheartedly with Karl.
> 
> T3 - wicked awful ending. What a climax.



 Watching those missiles flip and come back down was probably one of the greatest "We're fucked!" moments ever. It was scary in a way, watching everything come to an abrupt end...



> T2 - happy endings, yay! Aw, the happy Terminator dies the hero's death., boo hoo.
> 
> Yawn. T2 wasn't dark, it was a marketing extravaganza. T3 was way more under-the-radar.



T2 spawned almost as many toys as Star Wars Episode 1. 

Despite the people at the helm for part 4... I can't wait to finally see the postapocalyptic future for more than 30 seconds at a time. I used to have nightmares about it when I was little, they're probably some of the coolest scenes in the movies.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, exactamundo.

I saw in in a deserted theater late at night with my girl. It was almost scary.


----------



## Groff (Jun 2, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Yeah, exactamundo.
> 
> I saw in in a deserted theater late at night with my girl. It was almost scary.



That must have been wicked! I think the reason the ending iss scary is because it's the worst possible outcome. T1 and T2 were all about hope, in T3 everything went to hell.

I like it when things go wrong, folly makes things fun.


----------



## 220BX (Jun 3, 2008)

BTW i just found out that a remake of the classic wolfman is in the work , with benicio del toro playing the lead!!!! is that good or bad move ,only time will tell!!

here's a pic


----------



## petereanima (Jun 3, 2008)

YYZ2112 said:


> Well you never know. Out of the three I think Terminator has the best chance to be good, I hope based on Karl's comment.



of course, anything can happen and maybe it will be a great movie. but its just that i do not think that it wil be any good.

but again: that doesn't mean anything. for me it would be a good one if it looks like the post-war-scenes from T1 and its just 2 hours of an epic war machines against humans with nuclear explosions, many endo-skeletons being bombed and T's destroying almost every human beeing. no story, no dialogues - just "terminating". that would be a good T4 for ME.


----------



## neon_black88 (Jun 5, 2008)

> I'm not particularly looking foward to Terminator 4 either... It does have a great cast so far, but it's being directed by McG, who previously brought us such gems as Charlie's Angels (2000) and Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle (2003). And if that doesn't send shivers down your spine at the thoughts of how bad this could be, then the writers will have you running to the toilet to vomit, because John D. Brancato and Michael Ferris (III) are the duo behind Catwoman (2004).
> 
> Yes, Terminator 4 - from the same people that brought you Charlies Angels and Catwoman.



FUCK!  How does shit like this happen? Theres a chance theres some magic waiting to come out of these people, I mean, people laughed at Bruce Willis when "Die Hard" was anounced because before then he had only done comedys. But Catwoman is inexcusable.

Plus, I love 80 percent of what Christian Bale has done, although I'm a bit worried about what he'll pick up now that he's more in the lime-light. Harsh-Times wasn't terrible, but it was no Machinist. 

Josh Brolin can be brilliant too, this is either gana be an Epic Fail or an Epic Win.


----------



## auxioluck (Jun 5, 2008)

So....no new X-men? What about The Hobbit?


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jun 5, 2008)

auxioluck said:


> So....no new X-men? What about The Hobbit?



Well the Wolverine movie is in the works right now if that helps. I doubt theres gonna be another X-Men. Isn't there a thread describing the plans for the hobbit movie and a fourth LOTR?


----------



## petereanima (Jun 16, 2008)

Apex1rg7x said:


> the plans for the hobbit movie and a fourth LOTR?



not a 4th LOTR, but a film showing what happened between the hobbit and LOTR is planned. and yes, thread exists: CLICK


----------

